# Butternut squash



## Jaxcross (May 9, 2017)

Hi.
Update on the Sucata I adopted a few wks back.
I asked for advice and received a lot of useful info off of this forum.
She's improved greatly and is eating a variety of leafy foods, grass n dandelions.
However I've read I can give her butternut squash.. I gave her some and she loved it. But how often is it ok to give her it..


----------



## Yvonne G (May 9, 2017)

I use squash about once a week.


----------



## HenleyT (May 9, 2017)

Do your sulcata need to be a certain age to eat butter nut squash?.....11month old?


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (May 9, 2017)

I feed out squash to all the species I have, but usually at about a rate of 5% or less over the course of several meals. So in one week it might be 5% of every meal, or on another week it might be 30% of a single meal. Some species like some squashes better than others, green zucchini is best liked on average by all, yellow zucchini as a alternate is relished as well. For winter or hard squashes butternut is a favorite, followed by acorn. I've also mixed in semi-cooked spaghetti squash, hinge-backs, Forsten's and forest species like it.

The leaves and flowers are a good thing to create variety in the diet as well.


----------



## HenleyT (May 9, 2017)

Will said:


> I feed out squash to all the species I have, but usually at about a rate of 5% or less over the course of several meals. So in one week it might be 5% of every meal, or on another week it might be 30% of a single meal. Some species like some squashes better than others, green zucchini is best liked on average by all, yellow zucchini as a alternate is relished as well. For winter or hard squashes butternut is a favorite, followed by acorn. I've also mixed in semi-cooked spaghetti squash, hinge-backs, Forsten's and forest species like it.
> 
> The leaves and flowers are a good thing to create variety in the diet as well.


Thank you so much for the info.


----------



## Justin90 (May 18, 2017)

I feed Butternut Squash to my Hermanns all the time. I will give her a couple pieces with her meal almost everyday. When I say everyday...every weekish I change her diet. So everyday for a weekish she will have a couple pieces of the squash along with her main course, the next week its carrots or something else. 

BTW, I love watching her eat the squash. The squash is precut at the store in small cube like pieces. Sometimes she grabs the piece and lifts it in the air, kind waves it like a flag like its a fresh piece of meat of something she just killed haha.


----------

